# Webserver+Domain Server



## interface (30. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

möchte bei mir daheim mit meinen Rechner ein intranet aufbauen.
Habe auch einen webserver zum laufen gebracht.

Nur muß ich leider hinter meinen PC Namen noch die Port nr. angeben.
Habe auch gemerkt das der Webserver nicht so stabil läuft.
Habe mir das Xampp Paket runtergeladen.
Hat da jemand ein paar schnelle Tips für mich oder
noch eine alternative Software wie ich sowas machen könnte ?

cu


----------



## Sinac (30. Oktober 2005)

Wechen Port musst du denn dahinter schreiben? Wenn das Protokoll http ist wird auch Port 80 verwendet. 
Wenn du was vernünftiges haben willst installier es dir selber mit Apache etc. was du so brauchts. Ich persönlich halte garnichts von diesen Fertigpaketen, das ist irgendwie ziemlich Lamer-mäßig.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## interface (1. November 2005)

Habe es nun mit dem einen webserver geschafft das ich den Namen direkt eingeben kann.
Mit dem Xampp Paket kann ich nicht wirklich was anfangen.
Wenn ich eine Indexseite mache und diese in den htdocs Ordner kopiere muß ich mich nach aufrufen vom localhost anmelden und sehe wieder nur die Xampp Startseite zum einstellen.
Wie konfiguriere ich das alles und kann ich den server auch von außerhalb ansprechbar machen wie eine webseite wo im Netz steht ?

cu+thx


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2005)

Hallo!



			
				interface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich eine Indexseite mache und diese in den htdocs Ordner kopiere muß ich mich nach aufrufen vom localhost anmelden und sehe wieder nur die Xampp Startseite zum einstellen.


Im htdocs liegt eine index.php die dich automatisch nach http://localhost/xampp/splash.php weiterleitet, lösche diese index.php bzw. benenne sie um.


			
				interface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie konfiguriere ich das alles und kann ich den server auch von außerhalb ansprechbar machen wie eine webseite wo im Netz steht ?


Hängst Du an einem Router?
Dann musst Du auf dem Router den Port 80 zum PC weiterleiten.
Wenn Du nicht an einem Router hängst, dann sollte man deine Seiten aus dem Internet schon aufrufen können.
Evtl. musst Du aber auch erst deiner Firewall (wenn vorhanden) sagen dass sie Zugriffe auf den Serverport erlauben soll.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## interface (3. November 2005)

Hey thx danke hat geklappt mit der index Seite.
Nur vom Internet aus konnte ich nicht zu greifen

Hatte vor Xampp diesen webserver benutzt
http://www.aidex.de/software/webserver
war aber ein wenig instabil und ist mir ab und zu abgestürtzt.
Was ich aber gut fand das er mir ein Inhaltsverzeichnis von meinen Ordner erstellt hat.
Sowas wäre für xampp auch toll.

Bis dann 

cu+thx


----------



## Dr Dau (3. November 2005)

Ich habe mir die Software nicht angesehen, aber da sie "nur" unter Windows läuft, findest Du natürlich entsprechend wenig Hilfe.
XAMPP enthält Apache als Webserver und Apache gibt es für verschiedene Plattformen und ist kostenlos.
Ausserdem ist Apache der am meisten eingesetzte Webserver.
Dem entsprechend findest Du auch an jeder Ecke Hilfe dazu..... angefangen bei SelfHTML, div. Foren bis hin zu apache.org.

Was verstehst Du von "Inhaltsverzeichnis der Ordner"?
Du kannst dir von Apache die Inhalte der einzelnen Ordner anzeigen lassen, wenn in diesen keine Index Datei liegt..... ich meine aber dass dies bei XAMPP schon so voreingestellt ist.

Du versuchst aber nicht den Webserver innerhalb deines Netzwerks mit deiner externen IP bzw. DynDNS Adresse zu erreichen?
Frage mal einen Kumpel ob er den Webserver über deine externe IP erreichen kann.
Wenn nicht, dann stimmen die Einstellungen im Router noch nicht und/oder die Firewall blockt ab.
Wenn er doch drauf kommt, dann kann er es auch mal mit deiner DynDNS Adresse (sofern vorhanden) ausprobieren.


----------



## JohannesR (4. November 2005)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]
> Ich persönlich halte garnichts von diesen Fertigpaketen, das ist irgendwie ziemlich Lamer-mäßig.


Möchtest du mir erklären, was genau daran "ziemlich Lamer-mäßig" ist?


----------



## interface (6. November 2005)

hey thx Leute,

habe soweit alles zum laufen bekommen.
Das einzige was noch ein wenig stört ist das filezilla keine ratio hat zum tauschen.
Aber soweit alles klar.

thx


----------



## ak-47 (7. Juni 2006)

hi leute.

ich habe XAMPP auf meinem PC installiert. Von localhost kann ich auf den htdocs Ordner sowie zum MySQL und FTP Server zugreifen. Von aussen kann ich nur auf den FTP und MySQL zugreifen. Auf den htdocs allerding nicht. Habe aber den Port 80 auf meinen PC weitergeleitet.

Bitte helft mir.

PS: Ich habe einen Netgear MR314 Router. Die IP des Routers ist: 83.215.28.185 (extern) .Die meines PC´s (intern) ist: 192.168.0.2 .


----------

